# Can Writers be called Artists?



## Mediteral_Hart (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a peculiar conversation. Someone had asked me what I was or was going to be, I said artist, not thinking too hard about it. Then the person asked what kind of stuff do I draw. I then corrected him by saying, "Oh no I can't draw, I'm a writer." The person said, "Oh, so you're not an artist." I then told him I was, I am a 'Creative Writer'. He then said "Writing and Art are NOT the same." And then we kind of argued on this for awhile before he stomped off.

It's something that has been bugging me though. I am a writer, it what I do, I write fiction, fantasy, or whatever I feel like. But are writers and Artists different? Can a writer be called an artist?

Thoughts?


----------



## sunandshadow (Jul 7, 2010)

Writing is definitely an art, in the same sense that music is an art.  Your friend is apparently only thinking of visual art.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 7, 2010)

I guess if musicians are allowed to call themselves artists, I don't see why writers aren't.  Though personally, I've always differentiated between the various groups (writers vs. musicians vs. artists), and I'm assuming most other people do, too.


----------



## Mangasama (Jul 7, 2010)

Depends on the writer. I've worked around some writers who definitely qualify. I'd not claim the title myself, as it's more a process of nuts-and-bolts construction for me.


----------



## Browder (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes. Why is this a question?


----------



## Shouden (Jul 7, 2010)

Well...Poetry is art. And it's writing. But I'm gonna agree with Mangasama. There are definitely those writers that can create a awesome mental image in the reader's mind and just make them smile. That is art. However, there are a lot of writers that can't do that. So, I think it really depends. And, hey, if you want to call yourself and artist, then do it.

'Cause it also really depends on how you look at it. Fiction writing is, essentially creating something. It's building worlds and characters and everything that goes with it. Essentially it's like playing god, and a lot of people consider God to be an artist.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jul 7, 2010)

Dude has a very limited definition of 'art'.

tl;dr: Yes. /thread


----------



## Willow (Jul 7, 2010)

Writing is art, that person is dumb


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 8, 2010)

Writing is an art, just like painting, drawing, fashion, music, dramatic performance, etc. In that sense, yes, a writer is an artist.

However, when most people say "artist," they do mean "visual artist," so if you're going to use "artist" as a stand-in for "writer," you're going to wind up having to correct people a lot.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 13, 2010)

Photography. Writing. Photoshop. Drawing. Painting. sculpting. All of that, and more, is art. Music as well. Your friend is very limited =/

I say "all of that" to include dance, theatre, fasion, etc. Too much to list effectively D=


----------



## Tolgron (Jul 14, 2010)

If we're going for the definition of artists as "one who creates art", then yes, I'd say a writer would qualify. Words are just as much an artform as streaks of paint or cleverly connected musical notes.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 15, 2010)

Art is the expression of emotion and ideas, though thats my own definition

So, yes.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 18, 2010)

_NO

_Wait, what was the question again?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

Writing is a literary art, drawing is a visual art...

Same thing different canvas.


----------



## Aden (Jul 18, 2010)

Shouden said:


> Well...Poetry is art. And it's writing. But I'm gonna agree with Mangasama. There are definitely those writers that can create a awesome mental image in the reader's mind and just make them smile. That is art. However, there are a lot of writers that can't do that. So, I think it really depends.


 
Hey, bad art is still art. Ineffective writing is as much art as ineffective visual art is.


----------



## Shouden (Jul 18, 2010)

true.


----------



## kellylife (Aug 2, 2010)

In my opinion, not every writer can be called as an artist.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, writing is art... but since I associate the term 'artist' with someone who draws/paints/sculpts. I use 'author' for someone who writes.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 2, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Yeah, writing is art... but since I associate the term 'artist' with someone who draws/paints/sculpts. I use 'author' for someone who writes.


 
My friend prefers: "Literary Artists" for writers and "Visual Artists" for drawers


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 2, 2010)

Writing is definitely an art. I like Fenrari's terms. 
(Personally I just say writer/author (depending on a very vague fuzzy line in my head between the two), but I do sometimes talk about writing in a way that wraps it into "art".)


----------



## Jeevestheroo (Aug 8, 2010)

Art = Expression given form.
Writing = A form of expression.

Thus, the point is made. :3 I'm amazed that some folks still see the word 'art' and only think 'Pictures'. I suppose as a writer I'm bound to think that way, but I hope that's not the case beyond folks who do actually write.


----------



## Magira (Aug 8, 2010)

Someone once asked me this question. I was aghast at the possibility they could even be concerned the answer was not, Yes.

The emotions, beauty, craft, technique and style for writer's varies as much for visual arts as it does for the literary arts. I can create such compelling emotions in written form to have people cry while reading my work. Writer's are artists of the most powerful genre in my mind. Yes, someone who paints, draws, or snaps pictures can evoke emotion of a high caliber, even to rare cases of bringing tears of joy, sorrow, or even rage to their audience. Writer's do it more often, but the one field we are permitted to play in with our craft is our audience's mind. The only other artist who is capable of tapping directly into the mind's eye of their audience is the musician. We as writer's are allowed to use our audience's brain to spin our craft. We can be as vague and as detailed as we wish to allow the audience to become engrossed or as withdrawn from what we want them to be with what we are showing them.

The fact is it takes as much skill and practice writing as it does in ink and paint to draw out the same emotions. Otherwise, why would they be called the 'Literary Arts'?


----------



## Warnndog (Aug 9, 2010)

Art (n): High quality of conception or execution, as found in works of beauty; aesthetic value.* or  * A field or category of art, such as music, ballet, or literature.

In my opinion art is any work made to evoke an emotion. I think writing qualifies.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 9, 2010)

My personal definition of art is, "anything that is considered art"

In other words, if somebody says it's art, it's art.


----------

